# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  LELANG FESTIVAL KOHAKU SHOW and GOOD QUALITY sampai Senin 13 November 2017

## Dony Lesmana

Dear Sahabat KOI-S

Karena over Populasi walaupun sudah sewa kolam di puncak , maka dengan berat hati saya melelang 3 Ekor Kohaku yang bagus Kualitasnya 

Demikian 3 ekor Kohaku ini yaitu :

1. KOHAKU SAKAI MALE 61 cm from SAMURAI AUCTION 



Video : https://youtu.be/BUhi47gHB_U

Serti Juara : 



2. KOHAKU KONDO MALE 56 cm 



Video : https://youtu.be/8woku697_vM

3. KOHAKU KONDO MALE 60 cm 



Video : https://youtu.be/gKHPVTy3gqM

Photo serti :



SYARAT Dan Ketentuan adalah sbb : 

1. START Dimulai dari keterangan dibawah ini dan dimuali dari saat ini sampai hari SENIN 13 November pk 21.05

2. Semua pembayaran Lelang harus diselesaikan 1 x 24 jam sehabis lelang. Pengiriman 2 x 24 jam sehabis lelang

3. Apabila dalam kurun waktu 5 menit terakhir sebelum closing ( jam 21.00 - 21.05 ) ada bid yang masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan akan diperpanjang 5 menit sampai pukul 21.10 bila selama perpanjangan waktu 5 menit tsb ( jam 21.05 - 21.10 ) tidak ada bid yang masuk maka lelang akan berakhir. Tapi apabila ada bid masuk antara pukul 21.05 - 21.10, maka lelang akan diperpanjang lagi 5 menit dari bid terakhir yang masuk dan berlaku seterusnya sampai tidak ada lagi yang bid di 5 menit terakhir.

4. Tidak ada bid and run , barang saiap yg bid and run maka akan dikenakan sanksi sesuai aturan forum

5. Mohon dilihat baik2 foto dan video , foto dan video adalah terbaru , jika ada yang ragu bisa ditanyakan di thread ini

6. Untuk pengiriman ikan dalam jakarta maka akan dikenakan tarif antar sesuai UBER atau GRAB CAR , diluar biaya box , pengambilan ikan di ALAM SUTRA ( semua biaya ditanggung pemenang lelang )

7. Untuk pengiriman keluar kota harap menunjuk ekspedisi terpercaya ( semua biaya ditanggung pemenang lelang )

8. Segala resiko pengiriman ikan ditanggung oleh pemenang lelang.

FITUR AUTO REKAP:

Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: #bid 99=1000 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 1.000.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

1. Kohaku Sakai Male harga start Rp 10.000.000

2. Kohaku Kondo Male 56 cm harga start Rp 5.000.000

3. Kohaku kondo male 60 cm harga Start Rp. 2.000.000.

HAPPY BIDDING , Dijamin ga nyesel karena semuanya ini ikan bagus

Donasi kois 5 %

Selamat berjuang kawan kawan.... 

Terima Kasih

Dony Lesmana

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Testos... ....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rudyanto Margo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

